# Roadmaster Harley Davidson



## Sulley (Jun 7, 2012)

I picked up two of these 1994 Roadmaster HD bicycles, one was all there the other one was missin some parts, the varoomm motors dont work i am trying to find a speaker for the one that is all there. The one that had all the parts to it i restored, the other one i am making a XR750 HD flat tracker repleca of. Still waitin for some parts for that one.Cool little bikes.  Sulley


before





after


----------



## Sulley (Jun 9, 2012)

I finished up the other bike, Harley Davidson XR750 Flat tracker replica.  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Jun 9, 2012)

My lineup of Roadmaster body bikes.  Sulley


----------



## Billy murdock (Apr 16, 2020)

Do you have any extra parts for sale?


----------



## Billy murdock (Apr 16, 2020)

Sulley said:


> My lineup of Roadmaster body bikes.  Sulley
> 
> View attachment 522202



Do have any extra parts for sale?


----------



## Balloonoob (Apr 17, 2020)

Sulley said:


> I picked up two of these 1994 Roadmaster HD bicycles, one was all there the other one was missin some parts, the varoomm motors dont work i am trying to find a speaker for the one that is all there. The one that had all the parts to it i restored, the other one i am making a XR750 HD flat tracker repleca of. Still waitin for some parts for that one.Cool little bikes.  Sulley
> 
> 
> before
> ...



Nice lil sporty.


----------

